# Here it is the Real Info: 2012 VW CC HID slim ballast installation



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

*Here is the Real DIY: 2012 VW CC HID slim ballast installation from a non mechanic*

The Story: 
I have spent countless hours looking for instructions on how to install and HID kit on my 2012 CC. I found a few threads with some directions but they were not clear enough to follow or some steps were missing. I also searched for videos but could not find one on a CC. 

Finally I had enough of the searching... and today I decided wtf lets just give it a try. 


Kit: USP HID slim ballast 
Tools: 1 small flat head screw driver, 1 needle nose pliers. 1 wrench 
Prep: Turn headlight to 0 position inside the car. Use wrench to unscrew the negative battery terminal 

Steps: 
1. Unscrew light cover to remove the halogen bulb. 

2. Turn counter clockwise to remove the bulb. 

3. In order to get the bulb off the stock connector take a small flat head screw driver and pry both ends of the metal clip that is holding the halogen bulb. 

4. Once you have the bulb and metal clip off the stock connector remove the bulb from the clip by pulling it off. 

5. Take your HID bulb and unscrew the plastic cover 

6. Remember to take the bottom of the plastic cover off as well. Just pull the wires through to get the plastic completely off. (or you can just break it off by squeezing it like I did =). 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
At this point you should have the HID bulb with 1 male plug and 1 female plug at the bottom as well as 1 positive connecter and 1 negative connecter. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
7. Remove the positive and negative connecter wires from the grommet by pulling them through the rubber grommet..leaving you just the HID bulb and the male and female connector pieces at the bottom (you will put the positive / negative wires back shortly). 

8. Take the metal clip from the original halogen bulb. You will see two flat connecting pieces on each side sticking up in the air. They are small. You have to flatten one of those pieces. The one you flatten is on the NON Rounded side. Look at the base of the HID bulb it is a round circle with 1 small piece sticking out. That circle layout matches the metal Clip layout. In the spot that matches you have to bend that one little piece flat or else the clip wont be flush to the back of the HID bulb. I used needle nose pliers to flatten it. 

9. Once that piece of flat. You need to put the clip onto the back of the HID bulb. So pull all the wires through including the rubber grommet. It is a bit tough to get the male female plug ends through the clip as well as the grommet but it all fits. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Now you should have the HID bulb with the metal clip behind it. Along with the male and female ports at the bottom 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
10. Take the positive and negative connectors and feed them back through the rubber grommet to its original position. 

11. Holding the back of the metal clip slip the HID bulb into the light housing and twist the metal piece in place going clockwise. This is a pain but use you eyes to see where the metal clip locks in place. There is a hole you can look down into in order to see whats going on. 

12. Once the HID bulb is secure plus the positive and negative wires into the original plug from the halogen bulb. You may have to switch the positive and negative port if the light doesn't turn on because the +/- are not marked. You will get to that in a minute 

13. Take out the ballast and plug the male and female plugs together as well as the large plug from the HID bulb. 

14. Reconnect negative battery terminal and turn on headlights to see if the HID bulb works. If it does not light up you have to switch the +/- ports. 

15. Once the HID bulb works its time to put all the wires away. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
This is where many people have different opinions about the ballast and wire placement. I chose to put the ballast and wires inside the light housing. You can also drill a hole in the light cover and run the wires out and mount the ballast inside the engine compartment. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
16. Take the ballast and slid it to the bottom of the headlight housing. Then proceed to push the rest of the wires inside. It takes a minute or two but using the Slim ballast kit everything will fit inside. 

17. Reconnect the light housing cover. 

18. Repeat all steps for the other light. 

*Remember I am no professional but this is what I did...other people may do things in another order or completely different*


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry I did not have any pictures =(


----------



## VDUB PANZER (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice write up. :thumbup: Pictures would've helped. First time I did it, it took me about 3 hrs to do it. lol. 

I can now do an install in about 20 min tops. 

The clip is the most pain in the arse job.


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

VDUB PANZER said:


> Nice write up. :thumbup: Pictures would've helped. First time I did it, it took me about 3 hrs to do it. lol.
> 
> I can now do an install in about 20 min tops.
> 
> The clip is the most pain in the arse job.


 After I finished I said to myself...damn I should of taken pictures! But I was not about 
to uninstall and re-install . I would say it took me at least 1 hour to finish the first bulb and about 5-10 minutes for the 2nd one. Once you know what your doing you can fly through it. LOL


----------



## martin11222 (Mar 9, 2010)

Great diy....btw did you get error cancellors with your...cause im about to throw out my ddm kit...nothing but problems and errors and now my engine light is on for some odd reason ...how can i erase the error code...can i just unplug the battery wires and it will reset?


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm still a fan of drilling holes in the bulb housing, rather than bending the clip. If you do that, you modify absolutely no parts on the car.


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

OnlineAlias said:


> I'm still a fan of drilling holes in the bulb housing, rather than bending the clip. If you do that, you modify absolutely no parts on the car.


 Drilling holes would work as well. But you need a drill with the correct drill size, most people in my spot don't have ready access to a drill. Bending the 1/16 of a inch metal piece is a simple way to do it.


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

This is awesome! Good DIY!


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

xclusiveHB said:


> This is awesome! Good DIY!


 Hope it helps those who are looking for some info


----------



## martin11222 (Mar 9, 2010)

Did you get the error chancellor's with ur usp kit?


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

martin11222 said:


> Did you get the error chancellor's with ur usp kit?


 Martin, 

The error canceller is an option from DDM and some other companies. 

This is what the kit from USP came with: 

Kit includes: 
-Ultra-Slim Digital HID Ballasts with built in "CAN" adaptors 
- Plug and Play installation 
- Built in resistor for no flickering or warning lights 
- (2) digital HID ballasts 
- (2) HID bulbs in your choice of color 
- (2) Plug and play wire harnesses 
- All mounting hardware


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

Update: Its been 2 weeks since installing the kit inside the light housing. No issues up to this point. Housing is fine. Most people are worried about the "heat" with everything put inside the housing. The reality is there is less Heat with the HID kit inside the housing then with the original OEM halogen bulb.


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

Finally took a picture.









By booranshow at 2012-02-10


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

booranshow said:


> Update: Its been 2 weeks since installing the kit inside the light housing. No issues up to this point. Housing is fine. Most people are worried about the "heat" with everything put inside the housing. The reality is there is less Heat with the HID kit inside the housing then with the original OEM halogen bulb.


I've had mine in there for almost a year....no issues.


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

Night View








By booranshow at 2012-02-12[/IMG]


----------



## 2SLO2RCE (Feb 7, 2012)

Great write up and follow up pics. This is one of the first things I want to do to.


----------



## nolan386 (Nov 27, 2007)

no blinding or glare? hows the cut off?


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

nolan386 said:


> no blinding or glare? hows the cut off?


They are much brighter then halogen. After install make sure you re-adjust the height.


----------



## Getaway Car (Apr 18, 2007)

booranshow said:


>


Wow that cut-off looks horrid.


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

Getaway Car said:


> Wow that cut-off looks horrid.


This picture was directly after install. I had *NOT* adjusted the lights yet. I have them adjusted now. I will upload a new picture when it gets dark tonight.


----------



## nolan386 (Nov 27, 2007)

yeah id like to see the new cutoff


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

nolan386 said:


> yeah id like to see the new cutoff


The cut off isn't going to change, that's not possible unless he took apart his headlights and started replacing/modifying things, the only thing that will change would be the height adjustment of the headlight beams.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

Which way is the clip suppose to be facing when you are putting bit back into the housing with the HID ?? In other words how should i have the clip when installing it back into the housing before i turn it to lock into place??



Talk about pain in the ass....


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

SHAG WAGON said:


> Which way is the clip suppose to be facing when you are putting bit back into the housing with the HID ?? In other words how should i have the clip when installing it back into the housing before i turn it to lock into place??
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about pain in the ass....


Try this pic: not mine, but taken from an older USP HID install thread.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/wp000025.jpg/


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

SHAG WAGON said:


> Which way is the clip suppose to be facing when you are putting bit back into the housing with the HID ?? In other words how should i have the clip when installing it back into the housing before i turn it to lock into place??
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about pain in the ass....





VdubTX said:


> Try this pic: not mine, but taken from an older USP HID install thread.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/wp000025.jpg/


Figured it out and it wasn't that easy especially the drivers side since I am not left handed... When installing the HID's setting the clip with the HID in my book is the hardest part of the install.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

Last question...

My passengerer side works perfect but my driver side turns on but then turns off (no flickering though) and then I get the light symbol on the dash with the "right side light is out" on the screen. 
When I installed the kit it was working perfectly.


I have the "Error Code Eliminators" installed


What could be my issue?? 
I have 2012 CC


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

SHAG WAGON said:


> Last question...
> 
> My passengerer side works perfect but my driver side turns on but then turns off (no flickering though) and then I get the light symbol on the dash with the "right side light is out" on the screen.
> When I installed the kit it was working perfectly.
> ...


Not sure whats goin on there....Do you have the DRL's disabled?


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

booranshow said:


> Not sure whats goin on there....Do you have the DRL's disabled?


I figured the issue already... Mine was a hit or miss and I missed.. Lol


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

What was the issue / issue fix?


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

booranshow said:


> What was the issue / issue fix?


Sending back the kit and had to unplug the negative side of the battery....


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

Updated shot after adjustment of the beams.


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

Great write up. Did mine over the weekend. Went with 6Ks


----------



## The5ickne55 (Sep 23, 2009)

How in the 

HELL 

do I take the ring holding the bulb in place out? 


Also, anyone have a link to these error canceling lights? Another question, did anyone replace their cornering lights to match the HID?


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Mounting with the 3M tape some where in the engine bay was bad idea. The tape failed and my ballast is done so. 

I am just lucky it did not get caught up in a belt. 










UPDATE: Gregg from USP Motorsports is sending me a new ballast free of charge. What a stand up guy and company. :beer::beer:

Be sure to secure the ballast so it can not fall and damage something in the engine compartment. Putting it in the housing is not a bad idea at all. I followed the original write up of drilling holes in the light caps.


----------



## RudydG (Jan 15, 2012)

meccausa said:


> Mounting with the 3M tape some where in the engine bay was bad idea. The tape failed and my ballast is done so.
> 
> I am just lucky it did not get caught up in a belt.


Wow,
Mine are going in thursday, going to let it done by a professional. Pilot 5000K slim ballast with can bus error cancellar.
Also changing all the H7 (high beam and cornering lights) to 5000K halogen, and the small lamp to a white led also. Otherwise i will have yellow and white mixing, don't like that.


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for the information here, helped a lot. I had a friend read it to me while I worked. lol

That metal clip is a PITA.

I have USP's 6K kit and 3K fog lights.


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

> UPDATE: Gregg from USP Motorsports is sending me a new ballast free of charge. What a stand up guy and company. :beer::beer:
> 
> Be sure to secure the ballast so it can not fall and damage something in the engine compartment. Putting it in the housing is not a bad idea at all. I followed the original write up of drilling holes in the light caps.


===========================================================

Putting the Slim Ballast inside the housing is simple and quick. I have not had any issues since install.


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

There's actually a flat surface right around the corner from the low beam cap that fit the ballast perfectly...I chose to mount mine there. We'll see how it goes. No error lights with USP's kit.


----------



## lucian_rat (Oct 28, 2012)

SHAG WAGON said:


> Sending back the kit and had to unplug the negative side of the battery....


Hi, I'm Lucian and I have a vw cc 2012. I tried to install HID kit in my car, and after the install ,went ok for 2 days , then in the morning after starting engine the message appears "left side light is out" and after a few seconds the message disappears and the lights were ok. Can you tell me how you solved your problem?
I have not understood too well what you mean by "Sending back the kit and had to unplug the negative side of the battery .."


----------



## lucian_rat (Oct 28, 2012)

*vw cc 2012*



SHAG WAGON said:


> Last question...
> 
> My passengerer side works perfect but my driver side turns on but then turns off (no flickering though) and then I get the light symbol on the dash with the "right side light is out" on the screen.
> When I installed the kit it was working perfectly.
> ...



Hi, I'm Lucian and I have a vw cc 2012. I tried to install HID kit in my car, and after install ,went ok for 2 days , then in the morning after starting engine the message appears "left side light is out" and after a few seconds the message disappears and the lights were ok. Can you tell me how you solved your problem?
I have not understood too well what you mean by "Sending back the kit and had to unplug the negative side of the battery .." 
Thanks


----------



## lucian_rat (Oct 28, 2012)

Bad experience ,i reinstalled originals halogen bulbs


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*How do you disable DRl ?*

Does anybody have step by step induction on how to disable DRL? Video? I did the install, no issues there but my lights are flickering constantly when in drive. You can email me to [email protected] if you can.
Thanks guys



booranshow said:


> Not sure whats goin on there....Do you have the DRL's disabled?


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

Completed this today thanks to your write up and the video fromGregg @ USP motors.
I went with the option of tucking in the ballast and wires into the light housing. Everything looks good. Hoping it stays that way


----------



## remyflvcko (Mar 18, 2015)

Was there a final conclusion set up for the hid to work. I have a 2012 cc. Currently...when i turn my car on with the hids off...then turn them on...they come on but the driver side blinks with a low beam check on dash until it completely shuts off. Heard the 3 steps is to turn of DRL, turn off cold low beam diagnose, and then "turn on hid with shutter" or "turn on hid without shutter" ( not sure if its with or without)


----------



## wowmk1 (Feb 6, 2014)

do i need a vagcom cable to get hid working properly on this car?


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

booranshow said:


> The Story:
> I have spent countless hours looking for instructions on how to install and HID kit on my 2012 CC. I found a few threads with some directions but they were not clear enough to follow or some steps were missing. I also searched for videos but could not find one on a CC.
> 
> Finally I had enough of the searching... and today I decided wtf lets just give it a try.
> ...


Since this thread was bumped, I thought I would add the video link
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-EWIipji4U

I'm no mechanic and I did this in my garage in one evening. The video is amazing.



RudydG said:


> Wow,
> Mine are going in thursday, going to let it done by a professional. Pilot 5000K slim ballast with can bus error cancellar.
> Also changing all the H7 (high beam and cornering lights) to 5000K halogen, and the small lamp to a white led also. Otherwise i will have yellow and white mixing, don't like that.


Watch this video and do it yourself, that way if they fail, burn out, etc. you can just replace it yourself. It's no longer just a pull out bulb when replacing it.



wowmk1 said:


> do i need a vagcom cable to get hid working properly on this car?


You don't need a VAGCOM for HIDs to work. However, you will need access to a VAG COM or OBDII scanner to disable the DRL or you will end up with some prematurely dead HIDs. You'll be fine to install and drive around with them as HIDs for a few days while you find a VAG COM. :thumbup:


----------



## wowmk1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Nethers said:


> Since this thread was bumped, I thought I would add the video link
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-EWIipji4U
> 
> I'm no mechanic and I did this in my garage in one evening. The video is amazing.
> ...


Thank you, i already took care of the drls with carista. ($20 + price of a obd2)


----------

